# Suche DvD Festplattenrekorder mit DVB-C



## TheArival (4. September 2009)

Hallo.

Hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen 


*Frage:*

Weiß hier jemand ob es ein  DvD Festplattenrekorder mit DVB-C gibt ?


Mit Freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2009)

ich finde nur ein paar mit DVB-T und ganz wenige mit DVB-S. aber DVB-C receiver mit festplatte, die gibt es.


----------



## TheArival (5. September 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich finde nur ein paar mit DVB-T und ganz wenige mit DVB-S. aber DVB-C receiver mit festplatte, die gibt es.


 

kannst du mir da einen guten Empfehlen sollte aber nicht zu Teuer sein, sprich max 400 €.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2009)

hmm, ich selber kenne da nix, aber du kannst mal hier schauen:

DVB-Receiver Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland) das is "für festplatte vorbereitet", zB das hier: DreamBox DM600-C schwarz, festplattenvorbereitet Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland scheint ganz o.k zu sein, da kann man ne 2,5er platte einbauen.

du musst aber natürlich so oder so schauen, ob der receiver für deinen anbieter geeinet is.


du kannst auch bei der liste dann bei festplatte auf "alle" klicken und dann als filter "mit festplatte" aktivieren - aber bei den receivern, wo wertungen abgegeben wurden, sind die wertungen katastrophal... ^^


----------



## riedochs (6. September 2009)

Was willst du ausgeben?


----------



## Nostradani (7. September 2009)

Hi,

Also wenn du bereit bist, bis zu 400€ auszugeben, dann würd ich dir empfehlen: Bau ihn dir selbst.

Linux VDR wäre die geeignete Softwareplattform dafür und würde dir sogar noch Möglichkeiten darüber hinaus bieten. (Vorausgesetzt du bist bereit etwas Bastelzeit zu investieren).

Ich selbst arbeite auch daran (und zufälligerweise auch mit DVB-C)

Gruß,
Nostradani


----------



## flow87 (8. September 2009)

receiver wäre doch ne möglichkeit


----------

